# help ASAP



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

my cherry shrimp colony is having a serious malfunction. all the shrimp seem to be drunk. they cant swim properly and are turning milky and rolling on the floor. the water is the same the only possible change in the tank is from a new food. its nutrafin max spirulina algea flake food or some fry food i left open for 2 days once. other than that i cant think of anything that could cause such a drastic change so quickly.... anyway anything i can do to fix it?? im thinking its the food mainly because i have a filter feeding shrimp in that tank that is just fine. 

i dought this but we have had 2 major storms....has anyone heard of shrimp sheading there shells during major storms??

thanks for any help jason


----------



## violet (Mar 17, 2006)

Do the basic tests and see it you are having any obvious problems & start doing waterchanges. The only cherry reds I have seen turn miky are dead ones. And honestly it is pretty hard to kill them.

A lot of shrimp molting at the same time can mean some kind of environmental stress. When in doubt do water changes.

violet


----------



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

its all fine now the shrimp all molted and none died. the water is fine as well all parameters are close to perfect. 

however i am doing a big water change just in case. 

jason


----------

